# كيف اصبح safety engineer



## m.84 (8 يوليو 2012)

السلام عليكم الاخوه الاعضاء اتمنى المساعده منكم فاانا مهندس ميكانيكا واريد ان اعمل في مجال ال safety ماهي نصائحكم لي وشكرا لكم


----------



## Abo-Raad (22 يوليو 2012)

*ابغى دورات ........*

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله 


طلبي واضح من العنوان انا شغال في شركه بن لادن بمسمى مهندس سلامه وانا ارغب بتطوير نفسي من خلال الدورات فحبيت 

استفسار عن افضل دورات الامن والسلامه في مدينه الرياض وين احصلها وتكون دورات معتمده من الاوشا ولكم جزيل الشكر *


----------



## Abo-Raad (22 يوليو 2012)

سبحان الله


----------



## AMR HALEEM (27 يوليو 2012)

السلام عليكم 
انا احب اسال عن كورسات سيفتى فى مصر فى مجال البترول والمعروفة ب بتروسيفتى كورس لانى اعمل فى مجال الانشاءات من عشر سنوات وعايز ادخل مجال البترول وسمعت عن مراكز تدريب كتيرة لو ممكن حد ينصحنى لانى سمعت عن دبلومة اسمها البتروسيفتى دبلومة فى مجال البترول spds petrosafety diploma وتقدم عدد من الشهادات من الخارج وليس مصر والحقيقة لى اتنين اصدقاء من السويس حصلوا عليها وتم تعينهم فى شركة بترول بواسطة هذا المركز بعد شهر تقريبا واحد فى شركة حفر والاخر فى شركة تكرير 
نفسى حد يرشدنى ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## AMR HALEEM (27 يوليو 2012)

Alslam Alikoom,
please I need your help to get safety courses in Egypt in oil field ,where I heared about PETROSAFETY DIPOLMA is called SPDS PETROSAFETY DIPOLMA .
I'm working in construction field about 10 years and i want to transfer to oil field ,
I will b ethanx if someone help me ​


----------



## علي الحميد (31 يوليو 2012)

m.84 قال:


> السلام عليكم الاخوه الاعضاء اتمنى المساعده منكم فاانا مهندس ميكانيكا واريد ان اعمل في مجال ال safety ماهي نصائحكم لي وشكرا لكم



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

1- نصيحتي لك أن تبدأ بالقراءة البسيطة مع التركيز على أن تفهم ما تقرأ جيدا.. 

2- البداية مع ملفات الأوشا وهي منثورة هنا بكثرة.. تقريبا 28 ملف عن 28 موضوع.. هنا ستعرف ما هي مواضيع السلامة المهنية..

3- حاول تسوي خريطة ذهنية حتى تستوعب المعلومات التي تقرأها وتربطها مع بعض.. لأن الخريطة تسهل عليك تصور الموضوع .. شوف هذا الموقع http://onsafelines.com/oslfilesetone/Mind_Map_Welding_Processes.pdf

4- بعدها ممكن تحاول في النيبوش .. هنا بتفهم نظام إدارة السلامة .. وفيه رابط فوق لدورة النيبوش في كل المعلومات

5- يبدأ التطبيق منك أنت في عملك حتى لو لم تكن مسئول سلامة المفروض تدرب نفسك على الاهتمام بالسلامة

6- بعدها يمكن تكمل في الدورات المتقدمة مثل ديبلوما النيبوش أو السي اس بي الأمريكية..

بالتوفيق


----------



## vanilia.smile (1 أغسطس 2012)

طيب مافيش ارقام خاصة بالشركة فى مصر .....؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## vanilia.smile (1 أغسطس 2012)

او اى وسيلة اتصال لو فى مثلا website ???


----------



## حسام علي الخالدي (1 أغسطس 2012)

*السلام عليكم انا مهندس سلامة في العراق (مسؤول شعبة السلامة والبيئة والصحة المهنية) في معهد النفط يرجى بيان امكانية منح شهادات السلامة المعتمدة من خلال معهدكم . ويرجى بيان موقعكم في العراق بعنوان دقيق. مع التقدير*


----------

